# A random thought.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

yesterday, I noticed that a seam on my nightgown was ripped so I took it and sewed it up. The the thought hit me--

What the heck do people who don't know how to sew do with clothing that needs repair?

Do they throw them away or give them to Good Will or what??


----------



## Morakai (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually, it depends on the person, but most do one or the other. I am about to go through my closet for clothes that I haven't worn in over a year. If still in good condition then they will go to Thrift store (or hospice store). If not in good condition, then they are cut up for rags. I have been saving so can try my hand at making a rag rug once I get a belt for my peddle foot sewing machine.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, next door neighbor's family gives them to her to bring to me. My family just gives them to me.

One's that don't have - either learn to do basic sewing, maybe even getting a cheap little machine - or duct tape or staples, if they can live with where the repair is needed.

Ultimately - use the clothes as rags to wash and wax the car on a warm summer day.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

you wouldn't believe the things that people pay my daughter to "alter". Sewing on a button, stitching closed a seam.  Bad for them, good for her.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I get school sports uniforms sent home to me for 'fixing': seams that fell out, hems that are unraveling, etc. At first I couldn't believe that no one else knew how to do such simple repairs. Now I just sigh and consider it a way of serving my kids' school.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Kris, We have a woman in town who makes a good living at working for the football team/band/other sports teams. She 'takes care' of all of their needs and I know the band pays her $7/uniform/year. 

Beats the daylights out of them coming home with ME!

I did the bands sewing for years... and this year, I had surgery in July and couldn't physically manage the lifting.... that's when we discovered this wonderful lady. As my kids a senior, this is a good, good thing!

Ardie... it's a huge failing that we're no longer teaching home ed in schools. I learned to mend there and at the knees of my great aunts... and have carefully taught my kids.

dawn


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

sewsilly said:


> Kris, We have a woman in town who makes a good living at working for the football team/band/other sports teams. She 'takes care' of all of their needs and I know the band pays her $7/uniform/year.
> 
> Beats the daylights out of them coming home with ME!
> 
> ...


Personally, I think that ALL children should learn the basics of clothing repair before leaving the nest.

I remember watching my first husband try to sew on a button and it was hilarious, but sad.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My _husband_ taught me how to patch holes in knees. 
I knew how to do basic repairs, but usually the knee area of a pair of jeans was too narrow, I couldn't figure out how to get my machine in there. Once jeans had holes in the knees, Mom usually tossed in the scrap bag since the rest was probably pretty well worn out, too.

To the original question, ask your local fabric shop what those people do. Many of them do alterations and repair work, or are the contact point for the gal in the community who does.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Ummm.....I sew and do it quite well. However, I don't mend for the most part and I hate altering. I always tell people that want to hire me, "Mending is not sewing for me it is pure torture."

Now, I say that BUT, my sons and DILs bring their mending and altering to me. My best friend's daughters have a box that is especially for bringing to me and they get nervous if their mom sews on a button.

But my own clothes...I have to REALLY like it to mend it.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

ErinP said:


> My _husband_ taught me how to patch holes in knees.
> I knew how to do basic repairs, but usually the knee area of a pair of jeans was too narrow, I couldn't figure out how to get my machine in there. Once jeans had holes in the knees, Mom usually tossed in the scrap bag since the rest was probably pretty well worn out, too.
> 
> .


Erin, I was mostly with your mother but one of my sons got kind of "down on his luck" and part of it was his own fault. I would not buy new for him but would mend his old. Turns out he likes that better anyway. See above post for why that is a bad thing! 

It is the thighs my guys wear out except for the youngest. He always catches something and tears jeans right next to the seam. I HATE how patched pants feel. The extra sewing always irritates me. Doesn't bother them at all


----------



## farmer_nurse (Oct 25, 2008)

When my DH asked my DD why she didn't mend her own clothes she replied "sewing is a mom thing." He then asked what she would do when she had children of her own to which she replied, "then it will be a grandma thing"


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

My mom made a good living doing sewing repairs for people, plus she made band/majorette/cheerleader uniforms for a lot of schools (high school and college) in our area.

If we lived closer my daughter would bring hers to me. Instead, she takes them to her MIL. Daughter has a sewing machine, but says she doesn't have time to do it herself (and feels her MIL does a better job). My son just wears his raggedy. I fix them when he comes to visit. However, his fiance is handy with a needle and thread so maybe I won't have to do his any more!


----------



## Duggo (Feb 28, 2011)

I used to manage a clothing store. We were too small to have our own tailor but we used a local that would pick up/deliver.

People used to drop off shirts to have a button resewn to the tune of $5.00/button!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mmmm... I know how to sew and I don't mend! LOL okay I do, but only after the pile has grown and hubby makes noises about all my sewing machines. Seriously, I'd rather take the offending garment and chop it up for a quilt!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm not fond of mending, but I do a pretty darn good job of it . It's just much easier to do new.

On mending and alterations - I have to figure out how it was made, and how to de-make it to get to the spot to fix, the put it back together.

A headache usually.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

Exactly, Angie. If I have to do it, I do it right. That generally involves the dreaded seam ripper.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Duggo said:


> I used to manage a clothing store. We were too small to have our own tailor but we used a local that would pick up/deliver.
> 
> People used to drop off shirts to have a button resewn to the tune of $5.00/button!


Wow, $5.00 a button is amazing!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

CJ said:


> Mmmm... I know how to sew and I don't mend! LOL okay I do, but only after the pile has grown and hubby makes noises about all my sewing machines. Seriously, I'd rather take the offending garment and chop it up for a quilt!


I dislike mending so much that I make myself repair the item before I allow myself to sew my current project. Otherwise, it would sit so long that it would develop roots!


----------



## libby (Feb 27, 2011)

Every time I get around to mending, I am amazed at how little time it takes. and I think "Oh, I can do this anytime! Why did I put it off?" 

Two years later...


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I can't believe the number of clothes I find at yard sales like this. I once found an almost new jean skirt that had a rip up the bottom of the back next to the slit. Someone just didn't know how to fix it, so they tossed it in the sale. That's okay! Makes it much cheaper for me to find (and repair) clothes.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

When my sister's in-laws used to visit, her mother-in-law would bring her sewing machine and mend all the clothes (mostly for the two children) and her father-in-law would bring his tools and fix things in the house. Both these two worthy people have gone on to their reward now.

I mend things when they rip, tear, etc. I don't like to do it, but it's better than throwing away a good item. I know someone who does a lot of heirloom sewing and when someone asked her to mend something she said "Would you ask Picasso to paint a barn?"


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

My husband is so happy and proud of me when I repair his ripped clothing that I actually don't mind it. 

I'm not perfect, I'm just careful about using matching threads and trying to make it as invisible as possible.

He is just happy about not having to buy new, lol..


----------

